# Sandal / Tekne / Gemi



## FlyingBird

http://img2i.spoki.tvnet.lv/upload/articles/31/313241/images/Bermudu-trijsturis-6.jpg


How would you call this little boat 'not sure if it could be boat as boats are larger'

not sure even in english how to call it.Could it be 'tekne' or tekne is used only for larger boats?


----------



## peptidoglycan

This is called as sandal. Sandal runs by man power. Tekne is greater and runs by machine power.


----------



## FlyingBird

peptidoglycan said:


> This is called as sandal. Sandal runs by man power. Tekne is greater and runs by machine power.


yeah but some "sandal" also have machine power.

http://www.teknealsat.com/img/ilan/98/sandal1.jpg


----------



## Rallino

Technically (in navalry terms), anything that runs on machine power is called _gemi_. 
However, in traditional terms, your picture shows a _sandal_, which is also called a _kayık_, i.e. the most primitive 'vehicle'.

When it has cabins (usually three to four) where you can sleep, it's called _tekne._ Their length is usually around 14 to 20 metres. 
If it's a big luxurious one, having possibly more than five cabins and a kitchen, it's called _yat_ (yacht).

Large ships that do commerce are called _gemi_.


----------



## FlyingBird

i tought 'kayık' is name for this?

http://f.internetara.com/onbellek/1...0Xeb_SK_Lbkbl_SK_3116_SK_T_AP_vnzl_SL_kqh.jpg


----------



## Rallino

Hmm… You may be right. 
Though, I don't really make much of a difference between a _sandal_ and a _kayık_ to be honest. I could even call that a _kano_ in speech.


----------



## Reverence

Sandal, kayık, same difference. They both mean "rowboat". Tekne, however, is a boat with an engine.


----------

